# Significant other and you



## Bimmie (Feb 11, 2005)

Share it with the bunch 
If you don't have a significant other, just use your best friend or so.
This is a loving theme people! 

Right..I'll post one too

*Link gone *

Well you don't see alot of me on it and that's what makes this pic so lovely


----------



## Corry (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## sillyphaunt (Feb 11, 2005)

Taken last week

*Link gone *


----------



## DIRT (Mar 3, 2005)

HAHA,  hey bimmie,  you kinda look like a character in a show i work on.  his character name is drake bell from "drake & josh".


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's the shot that graced the front of our card this past Christmas:


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 4, 2005)

Lilian and I






(when I try to link an image from multiply.com, it does not work, so I changed to freepichosting.com)


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 4, 2005)

My fiance and I on the plane heading to Cuba...


----------



## Corry (Mar 5, 2005)

surfingfireman..I don't see a picture


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2005)

What a pity that ofoto doesn't link directly: this is one cool picture, surfinfireman! (You're all still sooo young on here!!!) *(EDIT: Now that I have posted my post, the photo's suddenly there, well linked to this board. Ah, ok)*

But Sergiozal's post doesn't even have a red x. Nothing. No photo, either, for me. Is it "the emperor's new photo" here and I am being put to test?


----------



## john3eblover (Mar 6, 2005)

*Link gone *
me and katherine


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 6, 2005)

My lovely wife Lilian and I, in Maceió, northeast of Brazil






isn´t she lovely?


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 9, 2005)

There, hope that is better for all of you.  And by the way, LaFoto, I am probably not as young as you think I am....


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 9, 2005)

You're not? But you look so young!
And I'm not even sure I've got a photo suitable for this thread - one that is reasonably up-to-date, that is... gotta look.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I really didn't find any photo of my husband and I together in the archives, so when we went for a walk on Sunday afternoon, I quickly took some for this thread. They are like self-portraits taken with the camera at the outstretched arm are, but well...

*Link gone *


----------



## Canon Fan (Mar 23, 2005)

LaFoto which is he smiling in?  JK! Heh I do the same thing myself :meh: 

Looks good people. I'll have to dig one up for this again I suppose  :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 23, 2005)

He hardly ever smiles in pictures - while I always GRIN...
But he pulled a silly face for one. Wanna see?

*Link gone *

I think, this was the first of the series, and after this I told him NOT to look at the little screen but into the lense...!

But aren't I actually looking up while he's looking quite all right (erm, in a way?)?


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 23, 2005)

me and my sister.  i had to pull a quick one on photoshop to edit out the building sign in the back.  it was terribly distracting.


----------



## Canon Fan (Mar 24, 2005)

Your sister is your significant other? :shock:


----------



## Corry (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey..read the first post..said if you don't have a signifigant other, use your best friend or something!


----------



## Canon Fan (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh ya, forgot about that one 

Hehe, sorry bout that.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 24, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Your sister is your significant other? :shock:


 
livin in WVA are ye?

pay no attention to the man with his mind in the gutter! :shock:


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 24, 2005)

yea, oops.  i didnt read either


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 3, 2005)

way back in september of 2003 when we first started going out:





and last july for our 11 month:





this is from this february:


----------



## omalley (Apr 4, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photong (Apr 4, 2005)

Jonathan and I 











Over a year ago now. My hair is shorter now


----------



## Verbal (May 20, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry (May 20, 2005)

Awww! Sweet! And you're right, it shouldn't have died!   I'll have to get a new pic of me an my man!


----------



## LaFoto (May 20, 2005)

Photo Themes threads never die! They only "go into the vaults". From there ANY theme can be brought back up and equipped with new pictures going with the theme. That's my opinion - is it so, Corry?


----------



## Jaffapie (May 21, 2005)

Here are some ones of me and my lovely Craig last week 











Hahaha and just for fun


----------



## PrecociousEmber (May 22, 2005)

i'm back, with new pics, of a new, better boyfriend. 



*Links gone *


----------



## adam (May 29, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry (May 29, 2005)

adam said:
			
		

> Total hotty that makes me warm.
> Kim and I
> self timed




Oooh, you two look very nice together.


----------



## Corry (May 30, 2005)

Not the best picture in the world of me, but oh well...

Me and Erik and Starved Rock State Park last week.  (stay tuned for pics from our trip to the Zoo tommorrow!  )


----------



## Corry (Jun 1, 2005)

Us again at Starved Rock..ignore the placement of the camera straps, please!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jun 1, 2005)

my dream girl and myself.. i am sure six is way too many.. sry, I always get carried away... thanks for looking


*Links gone *


----------



## sweet_daisy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting so many nice pics of us in here raymond!  i love you!


----------



## kalee (Jun 2, 2005)

what a bunch of sweet looking couples and beautiful families!





me and him... 
10 years later.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 6, 2005)

Malachite and I in Florida over Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Malachite and I in Florida over Memorial Day weekend.




Awwwww!!!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 7, 2005)

my wife Linda & I

*Link gone *


----------



## John E. (Jun 7, 2005)

What a super classy photo JM, your both looking great  :thumbsup:


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 7, 2005)

Me and my girlfriend Jess in the forest


----------



## Verbal (Oct 14, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> This thread should never have died!!
> 
> Here's me and my sweetheart! =)  We're approaching our 5 month, I'm so excited!



R.I.P. Jon and Ari... =(


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh, verbal 

This one, I think, must also go in here!

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry (Nov 11, 2005)

No critiquing the technicals, I already know the technicals suck, but I like the pic anyway.  Me and Erik:


----------



## uberben (Dec 6, 2005)

Mr. Tripod took these two photos of my wife Rachel and I about a month ago.

*Link gone *


----------



## Megip (Dec 6, 2005)

The wife and I - the Megip:

*Link gone *​


----------



## Knopka (Dec 15, 2005)

How many nice pictures are in this thread! I wish I looked earlier !
Well, here's a couple of my husband & I that I like:


*Links gone *


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 27, 2005)

Here we are.  Not the best pic, I have not quite mastered the art of self portraiture...........put it this way, I stink  It's still us though.  

Ava and Mike (Obviously, I am Ava  )


----------



## Corry (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice to see ya, Ava!


----------



## joyride (Dec 27, 2005)

Liesel and I...only descent shot we have.


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 28, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Nice to see ya, Ava!


Thanks!


----------



## EmilyM (Dec 28, 2005)

Please excuse our appearance, this was after an unintentional 10-15 mile hike (we got lost in the woods). Frank and me:






Sorry so dark, it's one of the few pics of him and me together.


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 28, 2005)

Emily: That's strange, I took some online survey and it said I would die by getting lost in the woods.

Here is me and mine, before we were married. Quality is bad...  Twin Peeks SF.


----------



## EmilyM (Dec 29, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Emily: That's strange, I took some online survey and it said I would die by getting lost in the woods.


 
I was beginning to wonder! Fortunately we found a forest service road.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2006)

Yesterday night upon leaving the house for a big do (photo taken by our daughter - yes, I gave the precious new 350D into someone else's hands :shock: )











(She is shorter than both of us)


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 22, 2006)

Your husband looks so.......so......


German.




LOL!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 22, 2006)

uberben said:
			
		

> Mr. Tripod took these two photos of my wife Rachel and I about a month ago.



Dude, I think Mr. Tripod was hitting on your wife....LOL


----------



## Becky (Jan 22, 2006)

A couple of me and Adey...

*Link gone *

One from last summer in Portugal...

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry (Jan 22, 2006)

Can't believe I never posted this!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2006)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Your husband looks so.......so......
> 
> 
> German.
> ...


 
Erm... you think he does or he does not?
What do you really think?


----------



## Becky (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats really lovely Core! :hugs:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 22, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Erm... you think he does or he does not?
> What do you really think?



I think he does.  Nice and stern.  LOL!


----------



## orion never sets (Feb 11, 2007)

*Link gone *


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 19, 2007)

*Link gone *


----------



## castrol (Feb 19, 2007)

*Link gone *


----------



## shanstar (Feb 21, 2007)

that's from valentine's day


----------



## theusher (Feb 23, 2007)

This was taken by our photographers at our wedding nearly 2 years ago. It became our thank you card image. One of my favorites.



This was a self taken shot of us at the Disney Halloween party last September. We had a pretty fun time, she was the Mad Hatter, while I was Ali G.


----------



## auer1816 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here we are at time zero





Two kids and five years later...


----------



## CrazyAva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow.  I need a new pic of the hubby and myself.  We have lost lost of weight and certainly look nothing like that picture I posted in 2005


----------



## CrazyAva (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, since I don't believe that we even have a new one of the two of us, I would like to share of pic of myself with my other beloved ones.  My children!  I took this one 3 days ago, Sunday Apr 8th '07


----------



## RachelJ (Apr 13, 2007)

This one's super old (taken in 2004 I believe), but still one of my favorites:






Taken by my friend Marc... actually helped boost his now booming wedding photog business  

Edit:  Here's a more recent pic, from Feb of this year (at my Papa's birthday):


----------



## zendianah (Apr 13, 2007)

My hubby and me... John and Dianah


----------



## Garrentee (Apr 13, 2007)

*Links gone *


----------



## Lars Leber (Apr 13, 2007)

Technically not the best shot but I like this one very much nonetheless ..


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

Last year in August in the zoo in Hamburg during their "Romantic Night" (photo taken by Sabine)


----------



## flygning (Jun 19, 2008)

Fun!  Gotta get in on this--






This was supposed to be a gift for my Mom's birthday/mother's day.  We weren't terribly happy with the results, but we still haven't redone the shot and she still hasn't gotten her portrait of us...


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 19, 2008)

flygning said:


> Fun! Gotta get in on this--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You look really tall here.  How tall are you??


----------



## flygning (Jun 20, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> You look really tall here.  How tall are you??



Wow. I'm like 5'2''.  No one has ever called me tall...*this is the best day of my life*sniff*


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 20, 2008)

flygning said:


> Wow. I'm like 5'2''. No one has ever called me tall...*this is the best day of my life*sniff*


 
Well, you do look tall in this photo.  Maybe its the angle or something...hmm.  Anyway, Im glad I could make your day..haha!


----------



## DarknGorgeous (Jun 20, 2008)

My boyfriend and I in Washington.


----------



## BonzoHarry (Jun 22, 2008)

Her




Me





...i actually don't believe we have a shot of both of us together...


----------



## Mav (Jun 22, 2008)

flygning said:


> Fun!  Gotta get in on this--
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f312/flygning/Portraits034.jpg
> 
> This was supposed to be a gift for my Mom's birthday/mother's day.  We weren't terribly happy with the results, but we still haven't redone the shot and she still hasn't gotten her portrait of us...


Great photo, but I lost track of which legs belonged to who!  Didn't get it right the first time, and it took me a few takes to get it all sorted out! :lmao:


----------



## flygning (Jun 22, 2008)

Mav said:


> Great photo, but I lost track of which legs belonged to who!  Didn't get it right the first time, and it took me a few takes to get it all sorted out! :lmao:



Hehe-- that's okay, he has cuter legs than me


----------



## doh! (Jun 24, 2008)

hello i'm marisol and thats my hubby christian
new to all this and can't get the size down sorry


----------



## DragonHeart (Jun 26, 2008)

The misses and I at the Florida RenFaire.


----------



## CameraCrave91 (Jul 7, 2008)

1) This picture was for my prom. I actually cut my best friend && her boyfriend out of it. It was originally a group picture.







2) This picture was for his prom a couple weeks later. I like this one best out of the two.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I always look that cheesy. I work behind the camera. I don't like being in front.   
oh i'm on the right - my username isn't gender specific so i thought i'd add that


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

Lets see what you have to deal with! 








Pre-Wedding Ceremony....


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

I know I know...ugh... read eye... feel like throwing up. lol


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 12, 2008)

My GF doesn't let me take photos of her.  She's VERY self-conscious.

But toofpaste, I refuse to believe you have to, "put up," with a woman as beautiful as that.  If her personality is half that of her looks, you are very lucky.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> My GF doesn't let me take photos of her. She's VERY self-conscious.
> 
> But toofpaste, I refuse to believe you have to, "put up," with a woman as beautiful as that. If her personality is half that of her looks, you are very lucky.


 

If you ever get to know me, you will find that I am a extremely dry humored and sarcastic lol. If anything she has to put up with me. I could never be happier. She never argues, never complains, .... shes perfect to me. Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## AF44 (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

Spam huh?....


----------



## AF44 (Jul 12, 2008)

i was on the rebound


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok...so who has laughed at some of these?


----------



## MyNameIsChris (Jul 12, 2008)

Now I'm not posting mine because Toofpaste will just laugh at me  haha


----------



## mrodgers (Jul 13, 2008)

zendianah said:


> My hubby and me... John and Dianah


Wow, I never knew Jennifer Garner's sister was on this board!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 13, 2008)

MyNameIsChris said:


> Now I'm not posting mine because Toofpaste will just laugh at me  haha


 


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Christina (Jul 13, 2008)

*Dating ( yeah i know, its blurry, but i love it ) *





*engaged*





*Married.. yay!*


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm, how come I never came across this thread 

Hmm.. would post, if I could. But there currently is no significant other


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 13, 2008)

You could still post, just post a picture of you putting your arm around the shoulder of an invisible future significant other.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 13, 2008)

Anne-Marie and I - last year in Cornwall, near Truro


----------



## spiffybeth (Jul 14, 2008)

Christina said:


> *Dating ( yeah i know, its blurry, but i love it ) *
> 
> *engaged*


he's hot! congrats on the marriage, you guys look happy!


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 17, 2008)

She isn't my hubby lol but she is definately my other half


----------

